# My 1998 Sentra Se



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/9/web/429000-429999/429284_10.jpg[/img]

http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/9/web/429000-429999/429284_9.jpg[/img]


http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/9/web/429000-429999/429284_18.jpg[/img]

http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/9/web/429000-429999/429284_21.jpg[/img]

Here is a some pics of my 98 Se


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

This should work

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/429284


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

cool :thumbup:


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Nice. What kind of rims are those?


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

They are Velner. I had them for about 5 years now. Just put them on my car about 2 weeks ago.






G_Funk013 said:


> Nice. What kind of rims are those?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looking good, I like the color.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

95 200sx bumper, correct?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

gorgeous.. jes gorgeous.. u have the 2.0 L motor right ?

also ever consider changing headlight and corners?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> 95 200sx bumper, correct?


its also the stock 98 sentra SE bumper :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

OmegaManEX said:


> its also the stock 98 sentra SE bumper :thumbup:


yessa it be!


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Yes nothing on the body has been changed. Its a 98 Sentra Se with the SR20. Right now just intake a wai and exhaust. I am trying to save for a auto to manual conversion and turbo if everything goes as planned.












Slayer2003 said:


> yessa it be!


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice ride :thumbup:


----------

